# Anyone going to Handcrafted Soap and Cosmetic Guild?



## kdaniels8811 (Dec 28, 2014)

I am thinking of going to the Handcrafted Soap and Cosmetic Guild in Indianapolis, Indiana in April.  Is anyone going?  I am in sticker shock at the hotel room rated, $160 a night is really pricey for me so will be looking for lower cost options.  The seminars sound great and I am looking forward to a complete saturation in soaping.  Anyone else?


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 28, 2014)

I went last year, and got a lot out of it. So I'm considering this year... but I have to admit that the location doesn't thrill me, especially since I was thinking of making it a family vacation (I'm from Chicago, and wish it were there instead!). But I'll look into it. 

As for the hotel, maybe you could find someone to bunk with to cut the price?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going to the Canadian one...


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 28, 2014)

I would love to attend however, finances won't allow it this year.  I am planning on 2016 when it's in Tampa as I have a sister there and can save on hotel costs.


----------



## danielle22033 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lindy said:


> I'm going to the Canadian one...



Lindy, where does the Canadian one take place?


----------



## dwsterling (Jan 5, 2015)

I am going and I have a room with 2 beds.  So if you are looking for a roommate please email me!  I cannot believe they do not have some sort of room match these things are so expensive!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2015)

Danielle it is going to be in Banff - here is the LINK


----------



## clairissa (Jan 8, 2015)

I am thinking about going this year.  I have never been to one before and it would be nice to meet some friends who would understand what I am talking about when I talk soap.  LOL  Maybe, we could plan something to get to meet one another.   It is a far drive for me from PA (9 1/2 hours) so I would be flying out of Philly.  Does anyone know if you would need to bring any tools if your interested in participating in the Cold Process Soapmaking Intensive Class.  Since I am flying, I hope not.


----------



## dwsterling (Jan 13, 2015)

I am looking forward to 24/7 soap conversations but I really wish it was sooner than April!


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Feb 15, 2015)

We signed up last night and I am excited!!  We decided to stay in the hotel as the wonderfully supportive hubby is going, too.  There will be so much to learn.  Cannot wait!!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm jealous. I would like to make the trip but having just moved it just isn't in the budget right now. Hoping it will be a bit closer next year. ( last year would have been perfect - if I hadn't been in Connecticut. )

Have a great time guys!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dorymae - next year is in Tampa


----------



## clairissa (Mar 25, 2015)

*I am booked!*

I am all booked and going.  I can't wait.  I decided to drive.  A ten hour trip but I am stopping in Pittsburgh for a night each way and I bringing my mom.  

Is anyone going to take the certification test?  I am taking the class and then going to take the test.  Tests always ramp up my anxiety. :think:


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 25, 2015)

Will airplanes let you take home huge amounts of FO? just curious.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 25, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> Dorymae - next year is in Tampa



Well it's not really closer but I have a bit over a year to plan for it!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 25, 2015)

It would be great to have a meet n' greet for forum folks. I'm registered for Cathie's soapmaking class so I will be there a day early. Maybe I can make a sign on a table so we can eat together. 

Clairissa - planning on taking the MP basic test. Don't know yet about CP - I'm a math idiot.


----------



## clairissa (Mar 28, 2015)

Cindy... I am going to take the CP test.  I will look for you in the class.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 30, 2015)

19 more days!  Yay!!


----------

